# Sadzīves tehnika >  Puteklju suuceeja motora ogliites

## habitbraker

Sveiki!!

Noluuza viens leets puteklju suuceejs, un izdomaaju pats meegjinaat taisiit. Atradu, ka motoram no ogliiteem tikai atsperes palikushas.
Kur vareetu dabuut taadas lietas Riigaa? Latgaliitee vareetu? (jautaaju, taapeec, ka neesmu no turienes)
Itkaa statoram nav ne iisais ne garais. Kaa rotoru paarbauda?

----------


## Vikings

Jap, Latgalītē jābūt.

----------


## Didzis

Oglītes var nopirkt gan ladgalītē, gan auto rezerves dalu bodēs, gan elektropeču bodēs. Būtībā jau oglītes visas vienadākās un ja ir bišku parlielu, lad vienmēr var pievīlet, tikai rokam jābūt taisnām   ::   Rotoru var pārbaudīt tikai darbībā. Ja velk "garo dzirksteli" un motors rij tukšgaitā lielu strāvu, tad rotoram ir pipec.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies par info  ::  Jaameegjina nomainiit

----------


## ezis666

Putekļu sūcējam tukšgaita ir ar _aizbāztu iesūkšanas caurumu_, kad pārbaudīsi.

----------

